# SR. SECURITY ASSISTANT, Office of Housing, Residence Safety Boston University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*SR. SECURITY ASSISTANT, Office of Housing, Residence Safety*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 01/12/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1
*Tracking Code*
23500065050110

*Job Description*

Monitor access of residents and guests to the large residences on campus.
Enforce the Guest and other University policies and verify guest passes for accuracy.
Confiscate misused, damaged, or altered forms of identification.
Notify the proper authorities in the event of an emergency such as fire, crime, or medical problems.
Communicate incidents and concerns, using the phone or radio equipment, to other departmental representatives.
Write complete, concise, and accurate Incident and Fire Alarm Reports.
Remain alert to surroundings at all times.
Act as a front line representative of the University, providing information, direction and assistance to residents, guests and staff.
Monitor the video displays for improper activities.
Report any equipment related malfunctions to the supervisor on duty or to the Residential Safety Office.
Attend at least two training sessions per year.
Consult and review the Operations Manual on a regular basis.
*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent. Excellent communication, writing, and customer service skills. One to three years of experience as a security assistant or related experience working with the public.
_Please note all newly hired staff and faculty will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement__ within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __COVID-19 Resources__ site.
We are an equal opportunity employer, and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
CURRENT BOSTON UNIVERSITY EMPLOYEES Represented by L2324 click here to apply for this position. All other applicants (both internal and external), please use the {Apply} section on this page.
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

WTH is this? RA clerk?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sooty said:


> WTH is this? RA clerk?


From my time “dating” (read as: hooking up with every weekend) a BU girl several years back, that’s more or less what it is. They sit at the front desk and make sure no people are piggybacking in, sign in guests, and call BUPD when students are coming in wasted or causing problems. They’re totally separate from BUPD as far as I know, and work directly for housing.

Most other colleges I know of use RA’s or student “security” employees for this.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

EUPD377 said:


> Most other colleges I know of use RA’s or student “security” employees for this.


My kids did that.. covered the room and board fees...
They were worse than their charges! 🤣


----------

